
Close encounter with UFO off Irish coast leaves pilots wondering - afshinmeh
https://www.irishexaminer.com/breakingnews/ireland/close-encounter-with-ufo-off-irish-coast-leaves-pilots-wondering-884774.html
======
trexen
I'm not a believer in this sort of stuff but this is so cool.

~~~
prolikewh0a
It was confirmed by multiple aircraft on Shannon ATC. It's certainly real and
happened, but UFO is any unidentified flying object.

